# Old Farm/Silo



## DanCanon (Aug 7, 2012)

Was at an old farm this past weekend and wanted to practice some HDR shots.  Please let me know what you think.  Haven't had much practice and would love some feedback.  All are +/-2

#1



Barn HDR10 copy by chessbored7108, on Flickr

#2



Barn HDR9 copy by chessbored7108, on Flickr

#3



Barn HDR8 copy by chessbored7108, on Flickr

#4



Barn HDR7 copy by chessbored7108, on Flickr

#5



Barn HDR6 copy by chessbored7108, on Flickr

#6



Barn HDR5 copy by chessbored7108, on Flickr

#7



Barn HDR2 copy by chessbored7108, on Flickr

#8



Barn HDR1 by chessbored7108, on Flickr

#9



Barn HDR4 copy by chessbored7108, on Flickr

#10



Barn HDR3 copy by chessbored7108, on Flickr


----------



## DanCanon (Aug 21, 2012)

I'de love to here some opinions or responses, bad or good.  I haven't messed around too much with HDR but would love some constructive criticism!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 21, 2012)

Way too many images for which to provide useful C&C.  What I do see common to all of them is a rather "over-cooked" look.  A combination of low saturation, high contrast and over-exposure.  Looking at these scenes I'm wondering why you used HDR?  Was it simply an exercise?  

In my opinion, this is a case where the use of CPOL and G-ND and/or a better time of day would ahve produced far stronger images.  Oh, and don't forget to level in post - the silo in #5 is about to dump grain all over my desk!


----------



## spicyTuna (Aug 21, 2012)

Agree. Too many to provide any good cc. Try early morning or late evening. Many times middle of the day provides the least interesting light.


----------



## nos33 (Aug 22, 2012)

It seems to me that there is not really a need for HDR in most of them.  The ones that were taken indoors maybe but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 22, 2012)

Maybe dial back the yellows and greens a bit, to take some of the harshness out of the grass? The green is _really _saturated in a few of those...


----------



## Bynx (Aug 22, 2012)

Dont touch the green or the blue. Just add some black in Selective Coloring to the Green. Only the 5th pic is of any concern.


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 23, 2012)

And the horizon in #5 really needs to be addressed. It's got a pretty significant list to starboard (it's slanted to the right)...


----------



## DanCanon (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments.  I was at a farm for the day so I was practicing and wanted to try to capture the bright greens and blues.  I was hoping the shots on the inside of the barn would do better as HDR as well.  I'm kind of bummed that #5 is so tilted, that was one of my fav's.  I'll keep on trying and hopefully keep coming up with more.


----------



## ceejtank (Aug 29, 2012)

There's not a lot of color in most pics. too much green.  Also - some halo effect around the silo in the top 2


----------

